# China's Kylin OS



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2009)

So what is it, BSD or not? Is it at all?

http://www.china.org.cn/english/China/191263.htm
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200606/17/eng20060617_275003.html
http://www.thedarkvisitor.com/2009/05/more-on-kylin/
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/05/kylin_new_chine.html
http://threatchaos.com/2009/05/kylin-reports-unsubstantial/
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=3385
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2009/05/analyst-cyberwarfare-arms-race-with-china-imminent.ars
http://jabolins.livejournal.com/32213.html
http://www.honeytechblog.com/downlod-kylin-operating-system-by-chinaqingbo-wu/


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2009)

I'm just going to download it and see for myself.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2009)

It appears to be a RH-derivative, Linux 2.4. But it's not sure whether that is the actual 'super OS' Kylin, or just a smokescreen ...


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2009)

Not really, look closely at the uname that's posted. It has that distinctly freebsd "#0" in there. AFAIK none of the linux distros have that.

My bets are on Freebsd with linux_base-fc4 :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2009)

Well, http://www.honeytechblog.com/downlod-kylin-operating-system-by-chinaqingbo-wu/ is adamant ..


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2009)

Hmmm... Does anyone have a chinese proxy? The links there refuse to connect


----------



## track (May 20, 2009)

found another server:
http://selinuxproject.org/~jmorris/kylin/


----------



## graudeejs (May 20, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylin


----------



## fronclynne (May 22, 2009)

It wouldn't start all the way under qemu (~3/4 of the progress bar in on the graphical spash screen, cant' figure out how to disable that yet).  It really looks a LOT like (heavily modified) FreeBSD starting from grub, including the twiddly bar |/-\|/-\ . . .

And , of course, the halt where I suspect it is probing disks, just like it does with FreeBSD under qemu. (insert wry smiley here, if you're that sort of person).


----------



## alie (May 22, 2009)

awesome, can ask the developers to join FreeBSD devel team lol

anyone have link to download kylin 3 iso ?


----------



## graudeejs (May 22, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> It wouldn't start all the way under qemu (~3/4 of the progress bar in on the graphical spash screen, cant' figure out how to disable that yet).  It really looks a LOT like (heavily modified) FreeBSD starting from grub, including the twiddly bar |/-\|/-\ . . .
> 
> And , of course, the halt where I suspect it is probing disks, just like it does with FreeBSD under qemu. (insert wry smiley here, if you're that sort of person).



It IS (not only looks like) modified FreeBSD


----------



## oliverh (May 30, 2009)

It isn't much of a secret: http://2006.eurobsdcon.org/talks-wu.php


----------



## eyeinthesky (Oct 6, 2010)

*kylin-2.x OS kernel is released under BSD License*

Kylin is a server operating system project funded by National 863 High Technology Program in China. The target of Kylin is to support several kinds of server platforms, to achieve high performance, high availability and high security, as well as conforming to international standards of Unix and Linux operating systems. 
Now kylin-2.x OS kernel is released under BSD License. Please visit http://code.google.com/p/kylin-2/ to get more info.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2010)

eyeinthesky said:
			
		

> Now kylin-2.x OS kernel is released under BSD License.


That's not allowed:


> The Kylin software is distributed under the following terms:
> 
> Copyright (C) 2002-2005 The Kylin Project. All rights reserved.
> The operating system kernel included in Kylin Releases is
> ...


----------



## richardpl (Oct 6, 2010)

2005? Forget it....


----------



## joel@ (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like they removed the code from the website. The original code drop had a lot of weird modifications to the original license texts in the source files, which were in violation of the original copyright statements.


----------



## eyeinthesky (Oct 6, 2010)

Updated the License. thanks a lot.
try Try again:
http://code.google.com/p/kylin-2/


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok. Please explain why I would want to build a Chinese knockoff when I can run the real deal.


----------



## roddierod (Oct 7, 2010)

To be a good global citizen.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> To be a good global citizen.



And get some rootkit pre-installed so the Chinese government (or eyeinthesky) can (ab)use my connection? 
I don't think so. I'll stick to the official repository, thank you very much.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 7, 2010)

Where the hell did eyeinthesky come from? Start talking about kylin and whammo here he is doing his kylin thing. Vewwy vewwy intewesting.


----------



## anomie (Oct 7, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> Start talking about kylin and whammo here he is doing his kylin thing.



Probably just an attentive project maintainer. I've noticed freebsd.org (including the forums, of course) tends to show up very prominently on google searches. ATM, a "kylin os" query lands this thread on the first page of hits.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 7, 2010)

I would try it on a Virtualbox just of curiosity.
None of the above links is not working :/
Any alternative link for download iso?


----------



## darkshadow (Oct 8, 2010)

*hi*

I see no reason to change, since we have three armegos FreeBSD OpenBSD and NetBSD, they are more than enough, but still we need windows for playing games and testing on ie6.


----------



## darkshadow (Oct 8, 2010)

> None of the above links is not working :/


I think you mean "None of the above links work "


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 8, 2010)

Well...Yes 
My English sucks sometimes


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 15, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> I think you mean "None of the above links work "



There was a professor speaking to his students, "Many languages use a double negative to intensify the sense of negativity.  In English, as a rule, a double negative tends to nullify the negative sense.  Oddly, there is no language in which a double _positive_ is used in a negative sense . . ."
When from the back of the room came a voice saying, "Yeah, right."


----------



## roddierod (Oct 15, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Oddly, there is no language in which a double _positive_ is used in a negative sense . . ."
> When from the back of the room came a voice saying, "Yeah, right."



F(censored) nice!


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 15, 2010)

And if the changes are really great, why not merge them back to FreeBSD?


----------



## richardpl (Oct 16, 2010)

Waiting for patches ....


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, from this it looks like the latest version is based on Linux 2.6.  Bummer.


----------



## joel@ (Nov 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Well, from this it looks like the latest version is based on Linux 2.6.  Bummer.


Take a look at the source code on Google Code. It's definitely FreeBSD.


----------



## darkshadow (Nov 4, 2010)

*sure*

for For sure we will understand freebsd FreeBSD code more than chines Chinese. I don't want to  be offensive but some of chines Chinese product has low guilty quality. I hope they r[a]ise there their guilty quality in this product, so it aint doesn't break on every start up .

who Who guarantee that [this] product didnt didn't include any spyware or back-door?


----------



## Crivens (Nov 4, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> ....


  s/guilty/quality ? 



			
				darkshadow said:
			
		

> who guarantee that product didnt include  any spy ware or back-door ?


No one, I presume. To be absolute save, you need to audit the source and also the complete build environment. Searching for "Self referencing C Compiler" might be instructive there.

Regarding all the interest in porting stuff over from them, I would not bother for some time. From what the web says to it, as far as I read it, it seems to be a political issue. The need for some own OS, but these things are simply not to be written in a month or two (at least not if you do not sit in some hut in the mountains and are busy cranking out NT1.0). The logical step is to "find" something that pretty much fits the bill and then to stick a new label on it. Since there seems to be some confusion on what it is based on, I would not be suprised to see some goof up with licences. Like releasing the complete thing with the GPL sticking out of some part where it does not belong.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2010)

Crivens said:
			
		

> s/guilty/quality ?



Thanks for the help, had no idea what to make of that at first glance


----------



## darkshadow (Nov 4, 2010)

```
s/guilty/quality
```
Yes that's true, I have been warned for that. I don't think spelling has any relation with programming because if that holds true then all English writers are excellent programmers. I know many people who can't even write a paragraph without making a lot of mistakes and they have very good quality even excellent programs. I don't know how non-programmers judge programmers.

For me quality came in first place since long time maintenance will cause headache if quality rule has not been satisfied.


```
Thanks for the help, had no idea what to make of that at first glance
```

Sorry, but I don't think it needed much time to figure that out .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2010)

It usually takes a lot more time to correct your posts, you're right about that .. (but thanks for trying harder). And for an opposing viewpoint: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#writewell


----------



## gchnhn (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a copy of FreeBSD, I am from China and feel shame of it.


----------



## aragon (Nov 5, 2010)

gchnhn said:
			
		

> I am from China and feel shame of it.


Why?


----------

